# When would I no longer be considered a novice rider?



## iaej (12 April 2015)

I am looking for a bit of feedback/advice regarding when a rider is no longer considered a novice please. 

After having a few group lessons about 12 years ago, I took up weekly private lessons again the beginning of February 15. Since Feb, I have had nine lessons (plus a lovely long hack) on two different RS horses (both with their own little quirks) and am absolutely loving it. To give you an idea of the types of horses I have been riding; one proved a bit lazy but I have now got the hang of keeping her going and the other tries to turn to the right so I also spend my lesson correcting him. I can rise to the trot, have done schooling (basic pole work, diagonals, circles etc) during lessons, have started jumping (small jumps) and have started to learn to canter with bum slightly out of the saddle (my RI said this is easier when first learning canter and that we will work on staying seated once used to it). Last weeks lesson finished with RI saying I did very well with canter and jump position, I hope this doesn't come across as me being arrogant, just wanted to give an idea of where I am with lessons. I have helped out with grooming/tacking up with several of the RS horses/ponies ranging from about 11hh to 16.3hh and will hopefully continue to do so if they are happy to let me. I have also helped two friends in the past with grooming and had a short ride on their non-RS horses.

My questions are at which point would I be considered a novice rider rather than a beginner, and, when will I no longer be considered a novice? I ask because I am hoping to buy towards the end of 2016 with the intention of having a go at competing. I will continue weekly lessons and occasional hacks in the meantime and plan on continuing the lessons once I have a horse, which fingers crossed and depending on availability, will be kept at the RS as they also offer amazing value DIY livery for non-RS horses and are highly rated by the BHS.

The main reason I am asking is that I am drawn towards the thoroughbred, warmblood types but I am aware that many are advertised as not suitable for novice riders due to their temperaments/quirks. I do not want to waste both my own and seller's time looking at horses which would not be suitable or which a seller would not consider me suitable for so I am hoping that those of you with experience can help me out please?? I would have support from a close friend who loaned for six to seven years (Arab/Thoroughbred x and a Thoroughbred x), she is keen to help me out when required as she misses it and I will hopefully have support from the lovely people at the RS yard if on livery there. I am also doing an online course in basic horse care and management currently.

Thank you in advance


----------



## FlyingCircus (12 April 2015)

It's hard to say and is different depending on who you ask.
I'd say someone "novicey" is someone who has usually only been riding a couple of years, BUT it depends. If you're only riding weekly, you could be novicey at 3 - 4 years but if you ride everyday you could be seen as quite competent in the same number of years.

Gut instinct says a TB/WB type probably isn't ideal as you'll have only a few years riding experience under your belt. This isn't just from a riding point of view, but management too as these sorts are usually hard keepers. Meaning you have to get their management "just so" or you end up with a skinny horse or a loony one.

I'd probably say just don't look at horses that state "not for a novice" etc...You will still be a novice when you look for a horse and that's fine! Look for something you can have fun on and will help you out rather than something that is going to test you too much.


----------



## SpringArising (12 April 2015)

It doesn't sound like you're a beginner anymore really!

I class a beginner as someone who doesn't know how to tack up or rise to the trot etc.

As to when you're no longer considered a novice - that's a matter of opinion! 

I would class someone as an intermediate rider when they can walk, trot and canter easily, can competently jump a course of 2'3-2'6 and can sit the odd small buck. 

I wouldn't worry too much about what sort of horse you want. You say you like TBs but you'll probably end up with some chunky hairy thing that you'll fall in love with! 

But if it makes you feel better, my mum is a novice, and one of her first horses was an Irish Draught x Thoroughbred, who was incredibly lazy and laid back!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (12 April 2015)

I would say that someone who is at  your stage of riding should consider sharing a horse rather than buying.
Until you are at the stage that you can pop on almost any leisure horse and are able to both assess him and school him that you are taking an unnecessary risk. 
A lot of people buy a horse because it looks cheap compared to the cost of lessons, unfortunately there are a lot of hidden costs as well as unpredictable costs which can be thousands of pounds.
But you also need to continue lessons otherwise you don't really improve much. I am a bit tough when it comes to riding, and there are not many people who have your experience who have sufficient skills to school a horse. Beginner/novice are just terms, what I am looking for is a good rider, someone who has nice balance, nice hands and knows what they are doing, so that they have a dialog with the instructor rather than just a pupil teacher relationship.


----------



## FlyingCircus (12 April 2015)

Bonkers2 said:



			I would say that someone who is at  your stage of riding should consider sharing a horse rather than buying.
Until you are at the stage that you can pop on almost any leisure horse and are able to both assess him and school him that you are taking an unnecessary risk. 
A lot of people buy a horse because it looks cheap compared to the cost of lessons, unfortunately there are a lot of hidden costs as well as unpredictable costs which can be thousands of pounds.
But you also need to continue lessons otherwise you don't really improve much. I am a bit tough when it comes to riding, and there are not many people who have your experience who have sufficient skills to school a horse.
		
Click to expand...

This is a VERY good idea.
The horse you need for the next maybe 1 - 2 years will be a lot different to the horse you want after, most likely.
You maybe find that when you have got the hang of everything, the horse you now have doesn't have the talent to compete in whatever you decide you favour


----------



## LeannePip (12 April 2015)

Compleetly agree with FC above - it doesn't really matter when you stop being a novice when looking for a horse, buy a horse that is suitable for your riding ability at the time - especially when its your first horse, there is no point saying 'i will learn to ride it' because it really isn't that easy! buy something that is quiet, you can have fun on, get used to owning and once you've got it all sussed you can always 'upgrade' in 6months/12months/18months down the line but there really is no point over horsing your self from the off!

But in the mean time, just enjoy - have you told your instructors your plans to own in the next 18months or so? they may be able to offer some stable management courses or let you shadow one of the staff for a day so you can see how it all works with feeding etc?


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (12 April 2015)

You are a novice at the moment - riding & management wise. That's nothing to be ashamed of, we've all been there. My advice is to continue your weekly lessons, read, read & more reading regarding horse management, try & ride different types of horses as possible & get practical experience by working at your RS. I cannot say what type of horse would be suitable - age, temperament, experience etc as well as breeding all play a part.


----------



## paddi22 (12 April 2015)

getting a share or a loan would be a great idea for a year or so to get the hang on it.The majority of tbs aren't suitable as first horses, I know theres always dopey quiet ones, but they are a tiny minority.  

They are sensitive horses who take a lot of riding by confidence experienced riders. My tb is great, but a normal small spook from him is extremely quick and difficult to sit. i wouldn't trust him with someone who has had 10 years of riding lessons, hes not bad natured but just very sharp. .  The theory of buying a tricky horse and learning to ride it never works!   All that happens is the person loses their confidence and can't get out and have fun like they should be. For a first horse, the horse should always know more than you. So if you wanna hunt, then get a horse who has done it, same with jumping, get one who has done a few shows and who will give you confidence.


----------



## Tobiano (12 April 2015)

To be fair, OP has said she plans to buy a horse in 18 months' time not tomorrow!

OP are you planning to continue your lessons up until then?  If you do (and I'd recommend private lessons every time) then you should be pretty capable by then!  BUT&#8230;. the one thing I would say is, that it is a WHOLE different kettle of fish being on your own with your horse, than being supervised and under instruction whether hacking or having a lesson.  For that reason, I agree with those suggesting a share or loan before buying - because you learn a completely different set of skills.  I speak from experience - after riding for about 15 years  I bought 2 horses, one after the other, whom I got on with brilliantly at my riding school, not minding their little foibles and enjoying every moment - but with both of them (2 years apart) when I was on my own with them on a livery yard I found myself horribly over-horsed - as there was nobody there to reassure me or tell me what to do when they started to play up so that I could nip it in the bud, and I ended up being afraid to ride.

I am extremely old and unfit though, so it would be a bit different for a younger person - but my advice is to see what you can do to create the circumstances where you have to work out what to do for yourself, so that you can develop a set of skills that you can't learn in the riding school.  

(PS i have finally learned my lesson and now have a horse who treats me like bone china and I love him to bits)


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (12 April 2015)

Um, sorry, am being a tad brutal here.

You've had Nine lessons.......... yes??? and you are thinking of competing - and buying a Thoroughbred/Warmblood to do it on???

You're funeral, not mine, is all I will say!

Sorry, am not trying to be horrid. We've all been where you are at and as someone else has said, that's nothing to be ashamed of. What is important, though, is that you recognise your own limitations. All you would achieve by competing too early, and particularly on the wrong horse, would be to thoroughly frighten yourself at best, and at worst you could injure yourself very badly.

I started riding when I was 7 years old and had my own pony at 13. I'm now 53, and in all that time have only ever had a break from horses of 8 years. But I'm what is commonly referred to as a "happy hacker" - and my version of "competing" is stuff like TREC, Horse Agility, and a few pleasure rides. I consider myself a "novice". 

If thinking of buying a horse, I think you should be guided very much by your instructor. He/she will know your ability & confidence levels, and rider fitness. Yes a thoroughbred or Warmblood may well be your hearts desire, but it may be that you need to, for now, set your horizons a little lower maybe and settle for something nice and steady to give you confidence. There are some super confidence-giving horses out there - something like, for e.g. a Cleveland bay or native cross, and you could still have a great deal of fun competing at various disciplines, hunting, pleasure rides etc., and THEN at some future date progress on to what you desire.


----------



## SpringArising (12 April 2015)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Um, sorry, am being a tad brutal here.

You've had Nine lessons.......... yes??? and you are thinking of competing - and buying a Thoroughbred/Warmblood to do it on???

You're funeral, not mine, is all I will say!
		
Click to expand...

She said that she was thinking of buying one at the end of 2016, which is over a year away. She didn't say she wants to get an OTTB and immediately take it round Badminton! Crikey, loads of novices have their own horses, compete locally and do very well. 

I started riding when I was seven and got my first pony when I was eight. I went to loads of local shows and did fine! I think the main thing if someone wants to get a horse is knowing basic stable care. The riding side of things is pretty much a drop in the ocean compared to everything else you need to do & know! And FWIW, I've known loads of lazy TBs!


----------



## Luci07 (12 April 2015)

Well done for having goals, and asking advice. Keep up the lessons, see if your RS runs a camp, think about taking on a share - that way you can really see what you want to do competitively and learn so much. 

I have always had TBx's. All wildly different. Current boy is beautiful, talented and sharp. We had a glorious hack today in the sunshine after a busy weekend. He still threw in a couple of massive spooks to keep me on my toes..and all my TB x have been like that!


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (12 April 2015)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Um, sorry, am being a tad brutal here.

You've had Nine lessons.......... yes??? and you are thinking of competing - and buying a Thoroughbred/Warmblood to do it on???

You're funeral, not mine, is all I will say!

Sorry, am not trying to be horrid. We've all been where you are at and as someone else has said, that's nothing to be ashamed of. What is important, though, is that you recognise your own limitations. All you would achieve by competing too early, and particularly on the wrong horse, would be to thoroughly frighten yourself at best, and at worst you could injure yourself very badly.

I started riding when I was 7 years old and had my own pony at 13. I'm now 53, and in all that time have only ever had a break from horses of 8 years. But I'm what is commonly referred to as a "happy hacker" - and my version of "competing" is stuff like TREC, Horse Agility, and a few pleasure rides. I consider myself a "novice". 

QUOTE]

Sorry I don't mean to be rude but I know sometimes newbies get a bit of a hard time here. Did you miss the bit about continuing lessons for a least another 18 months, having lots of back up and taking courses. I think the OP sounds very sensible and like she is doing the right things, as long as she has lots of backup which she seems to I don't see a problem with the scenario.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## touchstone (12 April 2015)

It might be worth doing something like the BHS stages examinations, it will give you a good foundation of horse management and riding skills before buying your own and it gives you something to aim for.   Good luck with your lessons and future purchase!


----------



## Clodagh (12 April 2015)

If you save your pennies you can get a perfectly sane horse suitable to compete on. Keep it at full livery on a yard with a good instructor and you would be fine, I am sure. Keep your lessons up in the meantime. Good luck and have fun.
I have been riding all my life and wouldn't buy a horse that says in the ad 'not suitable for a novice', if it has a quirk I am happy for the seller to tell me but if it has to be said at step one I assume it is a total fruitcake.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (12 April 2015)

OP, well done for how far you've come so far.  I have ridden on and off since I was six, finally purchased my first horse at 28, am now 46 and would consider myself a competent novice.  Rather than decide on a type keep an open mind, and when the time comes consider many different types of horse, and take good advice.  You could also look at the new owner section on here, there will be many good and bad stories on there of first purchases which will make thought provoking reading.  

As for advice re riding, if you can afford it consider a riding holiday which isn't schooling, I follow Trans Wales Trails on FB, that always like good fun for confident riders!  Hacking out is very important, dealing with traffic, dogs, difficult gates etc are all quite different to school work.


----------



## Firefly9410 (12 April 2015)

If you are going to buy a horse straight after a couple of years of weekly riding school lessons I would not advise a TB or warmblood. I would instead go for a TB x native to give the horse a bit of sense and increased toughness to go with the TB athleticism. There might be a little excess hair for your liking but you can trim that off and everything looks smart freshly bathed and plaited for a show. You will be wanting something safe and sane as well as sound and up to work, with basic training established. That will not come cheap. A few thousand probably and might not have the talent to take you as high as you want to go but will be fine for riding club level competing. 

Alternatively go from the riding school to horse shares and ride some more quirky characters, which you will not find in the riding school due to health and safety, with the assistance of an instructor whenever necessary. Then progress to owning either the TB / warmblood type you like, or an ordinary horse needing a bit of schooling but who will not cost the earth to buy. 

It does depend on your long term aims. If you want to compete affiliated successfully you need a horse with the talent to get you there, but to get from the riding school to affiliated competing you will need to go through a few more ordinary horses first. There is nothing to stop you buying then selling as you outgrow their talents but if you get attached and do not like to sell, shares or loans are less permanent and the horse goes back to its owners at the end.


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (12 April 2015)

After 9 lessons I would class you as a beginner still. I know sone novice people who have been riding most of their life but never really moved forward. Totally depends on your natural feel and progression  keep enjoying it and wanting to learn as that's what it's all about


----------



## loobylu (12 April 2015)

This is like some sort of bizarre racism- why on earth would you write off tbs and wbs? An older, nice natured, well educated sports horse could be perfect, and very likely better than the green as grass cob most novices seem to end up with. 
OP, get in as much riding and horse time as possible, find a set up with knowledgeable support and enjoy the process.


----------



## tallyho! (12 April 2015)

I like your enthusiasm OP and long may it last!

I think we here in HHO-land can only give you best/worst case scenarios and it is the people around you that can will give you the best indication of when you may be ready and life can take you where you least expect!

Just be sure at each stage, you're confident and follow your heart! Consider a GOOD horse, forget it's bloodlines.


----------



## paddi22 (12 April 2015)

i think people would write off tbs as a first horse because if you do a search here on them 95% of the posts are people having problems with napping, rearing, brakes, feeding, hoof quality, sharpness etc. They are sensitive horses and a novice doesn't have the experience to know if the feed or turnout routine isn't working. They are also sensitive clever horses who take their confidence from their rider and don't forgive mistakes as easily.  A spook on the road from a tb is 100 times more dangerous that a spook from a cob, there is no comparision with how fast and reactive tbs are. 

i wouldn't recommend a tb the same way i wouldn't recommend a ferarri to somewho whos learning to drive.


----------



## Firefly9410 (12 April 2015)

loobylu said:



			This is like some sort of bizarre racism- why on earth would you write off tbs and wbs? An older, nice natured, well educated sports horse could be perfect, and very likely better than the green as grass cob most novices seem to end up with. 
OP, get in as much riding and horse time as possible, find a set up with knowledgeable support and enjoy the process.
		
Click to expand...


Not racism, practicality. I cannot speak for anyone else but I write them off for novices because people fresh out of a riding school full of an instructors encouraging comments about their riding often have no idea what the reality is of a horse with quirks who is getting 3hrs work per week not patent safety horse with 20hrs like in a riding school. Having seen on many livery yards the owners out of their depth and losing confidence with riding and the horses accidentally neglected because the novice owners cannot meet their needs through lack of knowledge or finance, I consider it a poor choice of horse for the circumstances. Green cobs are only marginally better but it seems there is less chance of horse or rider coming to harm. I would not be advising a green cob either though!


----------



## DressageCob (12 April 2015)

It would completely depend on the horse though. I'd sooner have a novice purchase a schoolmaster TB or Warmblood than a green native. Riding school horses are very different, due to the amount of work they do, but from the OP it appears that she is completely aware of that. 

There are TBs and warmbloods that I'd put my granny on and cobs that I would not. It's not as simple as all that. So long as the OP gets the experience of riding different horses, dealing with quirks etc (as she appears to intend to do) there's no reason she shouldn't own a horse. 

I agree with the other posters that it is not about labels (like beginner, novice etc). The way to judge progression isn't about what label you can put on your ability, but rather about what you can handle, what you can do, what you have done etc.


----------



## Ben2684 (12 April 2015)

I would still consider myself a novice, I have been riding since I was 6 ( I am now 30) following a disastrous purchase around ten years ago where I was completely over horsed I am now only just starting to really gain confidence and improve. In that time I have had a Percheron and a cob/TB x that I have owned and a couple of loans. I now have a slightly quirky ISH. When I bought him my YO came with me and her exact words were 'he's not a horse suitable for a novice, but he's the horse that will take you from being a novice to competent rider' and it has rung true. He's scared the ****  out of me on several occasions, I have cried/fallen/got off when my confidence has majorly wobbled but feel I have come through it all and we are now having an amazing time, jumping and all sorts. The horse you need now won't necessarily be the horse you want in the future, but confidence is a precious thing-Once lost extremely hard to regain!! Just build up your experience bit by bit and seek advice from those who know you and your ability as you go. Lessons are great, but out hacking the unexpected will always happen, it is these times you need to be be able to deal with as well as in the school.


----------



## loobylu (12 April 2015)

I stand by my point that a horse with some decent level of education, with a sensible nature, is far more likely to be enjoyable for the OP, and allow her to progress her seat and riding with the help available.  
Not all tbs are the physically screwed up weeds that change hands for £500 in the free ads. Not all wbs are bred to go to the olympics. They're just horses. 
The most dangerous horses on the roads are the bone idle unschooled creatures who are labelled safe when in actual fact the rider has no influence over them at all. If it doesn't have a move over button then they shouldn't be allowed out in a public place.


----------



## Rivendell (12 April 2015)

I agree with people that have said to lose the terms.  I think you can get too carried away trying to fit yourself into a category.  I have never once thought about what 'category' I fit into, or any other person I've seen ride/work with horses for that matter.  I say drop that thinking.  Focus instead on what you need to know to get where you want to be, and the steps it will take to get there.

It's a bit hard to plan the type of horse you will be wanting in 18 months.  But go into it with an open mind.  First horses are seldom lifetime horses.  It is relatively common to need an upgrade when you have progressed past the horses ability.  

Don't rule out TBs and WBs, but also don't rule out the other horses advertised as well.   Pedigree and looks aren't always what they are cracked up to be (speaking from experience!).  My advice would be to find a safe, quiet horse to build confidence and experience with, and after a few years you can look for your dream horse.  You may find that the plain crossbred you bought is actually your dream horse after all!


----------



## Jnhuk (13 April 2015)

The more you learn about horses and riding, the more you realise that there is to learn! 

An independent seat is what you needing to gain and this comes with riding mileage.

Like other posters I am always wary about categories as they are very subjective and a wide ranging definition. What is classed as a novice rider in a riding school will be completely different to someone who has their own horse for several years but still classes themselves as a novice rider. Look at British Eventing - Novice level is jumping 1.10m tracks plus.

My advice to you, is to be a sponge, learn as much as you can from as many knowledgeable people - don't be shy to ask questions and learn, ride as many different types of horses as you can. 

You will find in time that you prefer a certain type. So the type of horse you end up liking, may be completely different for what you expect just now and also often what you end up buying! 

Share a non RS horse for awhile, as that will give you an appreciation of the difference and may once again help you find what type of horse you wish. Think about taking something like the BHS horse owner certificates to get your stable management knowledge up there, ready for you looking for your own horse.

Most importantly - enjoy it and don't worry about labels and horse adverts just now.


----------



## NZJenny (13 April 2015)

To me you are still very much a novice.  It is a bit like learning to drive a car;  you can have all the lessons in the world, but you don't really learn to drive until you have your unrestricted licence (sorry, not sure what you call it in the UK) and are driving every day in different locations, weather, conditions and vehicles.

Same for horses - different horses, different situations (some very out of control) and hitting the ground a few times can all change your perspective quite considerably.  I think the suggestion of getting a loan or a share is a brilliant idea.


----------



## Kat (13 April 2015)

OP if you want to be able to benchmark your skills and label the level of your riding have a bash at the BHS stages. They will give you a solid foundation in horse care and test your riding skills. You can learn lots without your own horse.


----------



## fiwen30 (13 April 2015)

I consider someone not-a-novice, once they move from working the horse at it's current level of education, and start improving it instead.


----------



## iaej (13 April 2015)

Thanks guys for the feedback. I am 23 by the way.

I probably should have clarified that I do not intend nor expect to be competing affiliated in the near future if ever. When I refer to having a go at competing, I mean local competitions to begin with and then hopefully BE80(T), BE(90). If I then have the skills to progress further that would be great, it is nice to have goals after all. At the moment I am loving all aspects of riding hence why I am interested in having a go at eventing but of course this might change in the next 18 months. 

I would consider cross-breeds, I rode a lovely ID x Thoroughbred gelding (friend's horse) recently who was a bit spooky when riding but had the most lovely temperament on the ground. I definitely plan to ask my riding instructor to help me out when looking to buy and would not even consider buying if she did not think I was ready. I understand your points that it should be about temperament rather than breeding and guess that it may take a while to find the right horse for me. I also have the same questions when it comes to loaning though as most of the loans I have seen advertised are also not for the novice rider but if I could find a loan horse that was suitable then I would consider this for sure. Regarding the livery at the RS whilst DIY, the grooms will provide morning hay as well as any hard feed/supplements that are required so I would have additional help in terms of this. 

I feel I should also assure you that I would not consider loaning or buying unless I was sure I could afford it. One of the reasons I am trying to get a realistic idea so far in advance is because I will need to save up for the initial purchase cost if I were to buy and believe I will need in the region of £2000-4000 if I want to find the right horse that is suited to me as a rider as well as well-schooled. Regarding taking the BHS Stage 1, how much riding in terms of hours do you think I should do before undertaking the exam? I can take a Stage 1 course at a local college which includes riding practice on their horses but would like to be of a good standard before I undertake it.


----------



## lottiepony (13 April 2015)

I agree with others who have said about forgetting the terms. My suggestion would be to ride non RS horses. They really are completely different. I would look to find a share horse before you take the plunge and buy one yourself. When I was a lot younger I had fortnightly riding lessons and then was fortunate enough to help look after and ride 3 different horses and honestly feel that is what really help step up my ability. 
Also when it comes to buying your own take the right person with you to view it. It can be the difference between years of pleasure or disaster!


----------



## Julia0803 (13 April 2015)

I would really say, when you get to that stage, under horse yourself! As a PP mentioned, what you are happy dealing with/riding with the reassurance of your instructor, is absolutely not the same when you're on your own. 

When I went to try out our pony I wasn't 100% sure that he would be enough- he was very well behaved when we tried him but a bit of a lazy ****** in the school. He will do as you ask him but with the minimal effort possible... best decision I ever made. He is so well behaved I know I can take him anywhere and all I need to stress about is myself, not his behaviour. I have taken him hunting- first time for both of us, sponsored rides, competing SJ, and dressage. Despite his lazy ****** tendencies he has never been unplaced at unaff dressage so far!  But more than any of that, i feel confident and safe handling and riding him. I share him with my 11 year old son who does all the above and PC on him. I know he will look after him. I was able to drop them off at my son's first ever camp last year and know there wouldn't be a drama. One woman at my yard recently referred to him as "boring"... I would wildly disagree- I can do all sorts of exciting things with him at the drop of a hat because I know he isn't quirky or sharp (ironically this was mid discussion about how she had wildly over horsed herself with a youngster... who she then had to sell within a month if this conversation!  )

We previously had a pony on loan who was lovely, but a bit too much for my son- two years later we still sometimes see the confident knocks resurface from the issues that we had with that pony. 

I would also say, make sure you have a very supportive instructor who you see at least once a week when you do get your own, and make sure you keep him/her on a yard where you have support and knowledgable staff on hand to help when needs be. 

Good luck

Forgot to say- I am now 30. I rode from 5-13 at a RS. Own pony from 13-18. Then a big break. Loaned and part loaned for a few years between 22-27. We have had pony for 19 months now and he is just a dude. I would say I am a competent novice if asked... I have my BHS stage 1, I would have liked to do my stage 2 but couldn't afford it. I am happy competing at prelim level, jumping about 2'6. But I will be 100% honest and say that a lot of my confidence comes from knowing that pony won't ever do anything nasty/silly/sharp. He is an 8year old 14.2 cob.


----------



## Draconia (13 April 2015)

I must say I am surprised, 9 lessons and jumping already. My riding instructeurs always have taken it slow and make sure the rider is comfident in what they are doing before progressing, one of them actually did not like jumping lessons till all the flatwork was established in both horse and rider. In my opinion you need to be confident in all three gaits before progressing to jumping, but that is my opinion.

I used to ride my own pony, never had lessons on a riding school, but lots of friends did. They always told me how good they were and how high they had jumped and what kind of competition they did. I did used to look up the results and they indeed won a few jumping courses and did reasonable well in dressage. I felt like a beginner compared to them. I hacked out on my own, had jumped about 60 to 70 cm once or twice, did lots of flatwork but was still struggling to get her into a proper outline. That was till they came over to ride my pony and they could not even get her in trot or canter without someone standing in the middle with a lunging whip driving the horse forwards. Yes it was that bad. Than pony went to riding school for 2 weeks on working livery till she came in season so the stallion could be used to cover her. She was there a week, riding in two or three lessons a day before I rode her in a lesson. My mum (I was only 11 at the time) said that everyone was surprised she cantered through the school, in the week no one had seen her canter under the saddle and they had given up on it. She had been used for beginner lessons, novice lessons and advanced. 

What I am trying to say is that riding at a riding school and your level of riding at a riding school is not at all a gauge for how well you are doing. You need experience on different horses in different circumstances. Keep going though, just keep in mind that a horse on a riding school is completely different than riding on a private horse. Even after years of riding I had a period where I was over horsed and as hard as it was to admit that, it was such a relief when he went away and we got something more sane and safe. 

On a sidenote: at the moment I help with a TBx warmblood and she is the sweetest horse and so easy going, however I also help on occasion with a new forest mare which is a complete disaster unless you know how to deal with her on the ground, whilst during riding she is lovely. I would class the first ok for novice to be around and work around, whilst the other I would say need an experienced competent person to deal with her, otherwise her behaviour only gets worse. So you need to look at the individual horse rather than type or breed.


----------



## chestnut cob (13 April 2015)

OP - I would ask your RI if your RS does part-loan type arrangements on the school horses.  A lot of RS do.  You pay a fee and have the horse as "yours" on a couple of days a week which means you'd do stable duties, get to spend more time with the horse than if you were just turning up for a lesson and leaving again.  I did that when I'd be riding for a couple of years and wanted to think about moving on to more.  It's a great way to get more involved under supervision and with support, without the commitment of having sole responsibility.  It's also a good step between a "proper" share and just having lessons.  The horse will still get plenty of work on other days so shouldn't get sharp or difficult.

To those saying they would never buy a horse labelled as "not novice ride"... that's absolutely how I would label mine.  He isn't suitable for a novice but he certainly isn't a fruitloop.  He's sweet, genuine, tries his heart out but he is clever and quick, can be sharp and opinionated.  While he's in full work with me riding he's a darling but he simply wouldn't get on with a novice as he'd take advantage eventually.  He can also be very sensitive so someone very unbalanced or nervous would upset him.  There's nothing nasty or naughty about him though - he would never dream of bucking, rearing, biting, being bargy, running off of anything like that.  he just needs a confident rider.  So OP, when you see a horse advertised as "not novice ride" it really doesn't mean it's nasty or naughty.  It can just mean it needs a sensitive and confident rider, that's all.  Not a first horse but not something to rule out for later


----------



## nonny (13 April 2015)

Hi ! 
My advice would be -coming from someone who came from non horsey family and had to work up [albeit a bit younger] is :
             * do the short course/as much stable management as you can. I worked at a stable Sundays for about 2 years and although that's obviously hard when you're working, knowing you know about managment and feed, and shoes and rugs makes you much more secure. 
             * start on full livery/5 day livery. I did 5 day full livery then did everything at the weekends, this was a really good deal and helped loads; meant I got to learn about it all at the weekend, but wasn't alone/forced to come up everyday.

             * share if possible/loan. The security of knowing you /could/ just return a horse if it's a complete nightmare, although not ideal, is nice rather than spending £2000 + and being left with a horse you don't know. 

            * judge the horse in front of you on the day. If it's a sweet sane warmblood who's  ideal, it's ideal. If it's a gorgeous striking flowy horse  that you always dreamt about but it's too much for you, it's too much; the same goes for cobs. Don't let whatever  the horse looks like too much put you off;I know a girl who rode this amazing cob, jumped huge, hacked sanely, was gentle, but it had a very hairy, beardy, bit of an ugly face +roman nose and her pride wouldn't let her. Instead she bought a delicate, gorgeous little Welsh type.. and completely lost her confidence.
            * also - take an instructor with you to viewings!! 100% worth it. they will be a step backwards and can be rational where you might not be! 
finally.. don't let anyone make you feel like an idiot, or like you shouldn't be there, but also, never try to 'blag' things; just ask, learn and move on.


----------



## iaej (13 April 2015)

Draconia said:



			I must say I am surprised, 9 lessons and jumping already. My riding instructeurs always have taken it slow and make sure the rider is comfident in what they are doing before progressing, one of them actually did not like jumping lessons till all the flatwork was established in both horse and rider. In my opinion you need to be confident in all three gaits before progressing to jumping, but that is my opinion.

What I am trying to say is that riding at a riding school and your level of riding at a riding school is not at all a gauge for how well you are doing. You need experience on different horses in different circumstances. Keep going though, just keep in mind that a horse on a riding school is completely different than riding on a private horse. Even after years of riding I had a period where I was over horsed and as hard as it was to admit that, it was such a relief when he went away and we got something more sane and safe.
		
Click to expand...

I must admit I was surprised to start jumping so soon but I am confident riding so far; we did spend several lessons working on holding my jump position over poles, dog turns, circles etc whilst in walk and trot before having a go at jumping itself. I had assumed I would learn to canter first but when I asked about progressing on to canter, the RI said they teach the jump position first as landing from a jump helps a lot with canter.

In terms of getting experience with non-RS horses, I am interested to know what people suggest in terms of getting this experience?? Whilst I know a few people with non-RS horses they are very busy already, one is still schooling her horse as he is a little green as well as doing local comps and fun rides, and the other has four horses (three competition and one broodmare) and is competing at BE100/Novice so I would not be able to ride/handle them regularly at all.


----------



## Draconia (13 April 2015)

iaej said:



			In terms of getting experience with non-RS horses, I am interested to know what people suggest in terms of getting this experience?? Whilst I know a few people with non-RS horses they are very busy already, one is still schooling her horse as he is a little green as well as doing local comps and fun rides, and the other has four horses (three competition and one broodmare) and is competing at BE100/Novice so I would not be able to ride/handle them regularly at all.
		
Click to expand...

I came across the one I am helping out with or share as some say by placing an advert on a local facebook. You can try to find some facebook pages for local horse riders. I was honest in my abilities and what I wanted from it. Make sure you are honest though. Pre-loved can also be helpful. Or you wait a while and make sure you have some more lessons before start down the sharing or loaning route. 
Someone else above suggested a horse holiday, I had a look at the link as I might be interested too as a break from the everyday, you could have a look into that. Yes it is horses specially chosen for this type of work, but it is different than a lesson in a riding school. 

Just a quick warning, you are confident because everything goes well. When my dad had over-horsed me my confidence took a very big dent and I was so confident before. I actually had a longish break from riding after as I did not want to get anywhere near a horse afterwards. Everyone here is just trying to tell you not to over-horse yourself for the first few years and look for a sane and safe type. And to be honest what you want from your horse, I think almost every horse could do that sort of work. I am not saying discount warmbloods or tb's, but make sure you choose the horse to suit your abilities.


----------



## Shantara (13 April 2015)

Hi there! 

Just thought I'd throw my opinion in, for what it's worth.

I got my first horse just over 2 years ago! He(was) a difficult, opinionated, stubborn, nappy horse, that liked to get his front two feet off the ground. But for some reason I loved him. Thankfully, I was able to spend 4 years before I actually owned him, getting to know him! That was a life saver, honestly! I wasn't thrown in at the deep end with a difficult horse that I was scared of. If he got too much, he could stay out in the field and I could ride something a little safer, not that I did that much - I was determined to make him into a good horse!
He came 3rd in a 2ft class at a local show yesterday and I feel like all my hard work is paying off! He's finally a horse I can relax and have fun on!! We go for 12 mile hacks and I recently clocked him at 28mph! I would never have dreamed that I could have even hacked him alone, let alone have adventures and things!


Anyway, the point that I am making is that knowing a horse before you make that commitment is SO valuable for first time horse owners like us. Is there any chance you can get a loan with view to buy? I think that's what I'm going to do after Ned! 
Good luck in your next 18 months or so! I believe with the right instructor, you can progress very quickly  I was stuck in the wrong places for far too long - It took me YEARS to canter confidently. But, I know of people who were cantering after a few lessons because of the fantastic teacher!


----------



## Merrymoles (13 April 2015)

How novice you are depends on how well you can ride the horse you are on so I would bear this in mind when the time comes to choose.

I have been riding for more than 40 years but still consider myself a novice compared to many riders. I am great on stroppy cobs, ID's, most TB's but might struggle with a big-moving WB. I think the thing I love most about horses is that you never, ever stop learning!

I have a nervy nellie of a cob who is continuing his education and improving nicely. I bought him because I knew I had the experience to overcome his "issues" and because I wanted a smallish (15.1) horse who was up to my then heavier weight.

I have worked with TBs and agree that they are beautiful, beautiful creatures. However, despite the fact that I am not a fan of feathers and hair, that's what I bought because I knew my limitations, both in terms of my own physique, the amount of time I wanted to spend schooling, the fact that I wanted a "good doer", my confidence level etc etc.

To sum it up, don't go horse shopping with a "picture" in your head - go horse shopping with a check list of where you are at in terms of your riding and what you want to be able to achieve with your purchase.

In the meantime, keep on learning everything you can and riding as many different horses as possible. There is some great advice on here about making sure you have adequate advice and support. Good luck!


----------



## 3OldPonies (13 April 2015)

Being totally honest, which I always am.  I would say that you need to get a lot more experience of different horses, ponies, and stable management before you can be declared not a novice.  Totally second the messages where people say that you need experience outside the RS environment.  I know I found it a shock the first time I rode a pony out in the open that wasn't a RS pony.  They behave totally differently since they are not used to beginner or novice riders and proved the point that ponies and horses very much have their own characters and personalities.   It is a very different kettle of fish when you are the one person with the final decision making responsibility.  You also need to be prepared for an awful lot of worrying as a horse owner  

None of this by the way is meant to in any way be negative, I'm not trying to put you off.  But I think anyone on here would agree with horses you never, ever stop learning so to an extent we are all novices as there will always be something that we don't know or someone to learn from.  I think there is also a tendency for people to want to rush to not be a novice and this can sometimes be to the detriment of our equine friends - we probably all know someone with all the gear and no idea because these days it is so easy to just go and buy stuff - even a horse, without the necessary knowledge.

Anyway, I will stop know as this is turning into a much longer message than intended - well done if you've got this far!!!!


----------



## criso (13 April 2015)

iaej said:



			In terms of getting experience with non-RS horses, I am interested to know what people suggest in terms of getting this experience??
		
Click to expand...

When you are closer to thinking about getting your own, try sharing for a year or so.  You would get to experience what it is like without the safety net of a riding school.  Being completely on your own whether it's hacking on schooling can be a wake up call.  I've would even consciously look for ones where you have to do some of  the horsecare yourself so you get as much experience as possible.  

It's not just non riding school horses but horses in a non riding school environment.  There are many great schoolmaster types at riding schools who are kept like that because of regular work and schooling by the staff and working pupils.  Take them out of that environment and you would have a very different horse on your hands.

I've been riding since I was about 8 and owned horses on and off since 10.  I love tbs and have 2 ex racers.  Despite all that when I rode at riding schools when I didn't have my own, there were horses that I was perfectly happy to ride and jump in the school but you couldn't pay me enough to go out for a solo hack on a windy day on them so would never have considered them as a potential purchase. 

As someone said, don't go looking for a specific type or breed, deliberately underhorse yourself and look for ones advertised as suitable for a first horse.  You'll have more fun if you have a horse you can trust than if you're the person who has bought a horse on the edge of their abilities and can't hack out unless everything is perfect or ride in the school if someone else comes in case it upsets them.


----------



## NativePonyLover (13 April 2015)

OP, can I just say - I think your attitude is great  I see literally no reason why you wouldn't be ready to own your own horse in 18 months time with that attitude. 

I came from a non-horsey family & initially I told my riding instructor I wanted to learn more about stable management so they helped arrange for me to start grooming & tacking up before lessons, which eventually turned into helping to muck out etc. 

Then, through word of mouth I found a share horse  & eventually. 

I took stable management courses too - it's worth seeing if you have any equine colleges or stables offering part-time courses. 

As well as the NVQ stable management course, I went to as many lecture-demo's & things as I could. Plus, I read as much as I could. 

Nothing prepares you for having your own - no matter how much learning or studying you do before hand, but the right horse & the right people around you (which it sounds like you will have) definitely help. 

For what it's worth - I've had my boy 4 years (and he was SO far from what I thought I was buying - but that's a story for another day!) even though he's sensitive & can be quirky, I'd still say I'm fairly novicey in the grand scheme of things .. There's nothing wrong with that either!

Good luck & enjoy your journey


----------



## Crugeran Celt (13 April 2015)

I class myself as a novice, I have never competed at any level,  I hate schooling or jumping unless it us out on a hack but I have been riding for 44 years and have owned my own horses for 30 years. I ride ok but my days of getting on anything are long gone and like a nice safe horse these days.


----------



## Steorra (13 April 2015)

Remember that a horse you enjoy riding under instruction might not be suitable for you to ride alone, and a horse you can ride at home might be too hot for you at a competition. 

When you think about buying a horse, don&#8217;t look for one where you think &#8220;I&#8217;d love to have a lesson on this horse with my instructor.&#8221; You need to be thinking: &#8220;I can see myself on this horse in a busy warm-up ring/ enjoying a sponsored ride with other horses galloping around us/ cantering boldly into the first fence on that BE90 xc course.&#8221; 

My first horse was a 5 year-old (when we bought him) Warmblood. He was beautiful, powerful, athletic, and riding him made me feel on top of the world. However, he had travelling issues and was overall a bit too much for me outside of his home environment, so I missed out on many opportunities for the sake of having a horse I loved to ride at home. I don&#8217;t regret it &#8211; 15 years later he still makes me beam when I ride him - but for someone with competitive ambitions this would have been a nightmare.

Later, my parents took on a second horse. I thought he was dull as dish water. BUT I underestimated the joys of having a horse you can gallop bareback round the fields in his headcollar, leave on the lorry at a show, jump without psyching yourself up, swap with friends for a ride, etc. The first horse has more ability in his left ear than the second does in his whole body, but it&#8217;s so much easier to get out and play with the straightforward one. 

The first horse wasn&#8217;t the disaster he could have been, all things considered, but I do look back and think how much more I might have achieved with him if I&#8217;d gained experience on the second horse first.


----------



## smja (13 April 2015)

Everyone means something different when they say novice. When you look for a horse, pick one that you would feel happy to ride out the next day without any instruction. Keep it on a yard with experienced horse owners around to help if needed. Ask for advice, and hunt down information like it's going out of style. You'll be fine.

As for breeds, I'm another who says that the typical TB or WB is probably a bit much as a first horse. I'd still advocate treating them all as individuals rather than breeds, but as a starting point for someone who likes that kind of look, go Irish. A decent ISH is still what jumps to my mind if someone wants an allrounder who's also a nice person to live with!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (13 April 2015)

IME, 'not for novice' in an advert usually means that the horse is tricky in some way to ride and not at all suitable as a first horse.  Just as you would school a horse at a higher level at home than you compete it, when you are looking for a first horse, it should be one which you feel very confident that you can ride and handle alone. Leave yourself some wriggle room, rather than risk being over-horsed.  Horses which are suitable as first horses are usually advertised as such or as confidence givers and often command high prices, even though they are getting on in years.


----------



## Victoria25 (13 April 2015)

Depends on the horse you decide to buy  I have a 16.2 6 year old ex racer who everyone would tarnish as a not for novice rider but shes anything but and would suit someone learning/improving their riding  a big lazy girl who doesnt spook at anything! On the other hand, Ive got a 16hh arab whos 14 and wouldnt trust her with anyone (psyyyychooooo!!!) Good luck either way and keep going with as much experience you can!! How about helping out at the RS at weekends? x


----------



## tallyho! (13 April 2015)

All well and good people saying you need experience etc etc... but it sounds like you're trying to get a job!!!

Just get out there and ride as much and as many horses you can and do as many different things as you can... then, carry on!  

And ENJOY it... this is not a job, it's a way of life.


----------



## Barnacle (13 April 2015)

OP like others have said, your attitude is fantastic. I think you have the right idea and you sound very sensible. There is no reason at all that you couldn't be in a position to own your own horse in a year... Though I do think you'll need to work on your experience a bit more first, beyond the riding school context.

Sadly, riding school horses and BHS exams will never teach you how to deal with owning a "real" horse... So I'd go out and find a challenging (but not outrageously beyond your abilities!) private (not riding school) horse share and work on that. You learn much more sharing a horse (or horses) than plodding along on a riding school horse and you also develop your riding much quicker. Just yesterday we had a girl come up to try a share with a bit more experience than you on riding school ponies and a couple of BHS exams under her belt and I gave her one of the easiest ponies and she couldn't keep him in a walk, let alone make him go where she wanted. It's a dramatically different experience. I ride mostly ex-racing Arabs at the moment and I wouldn't dream of putting someone who'd only ever ridden a school horse on one of them.


----------



## Shantara (13 April 2015)

Barnacle said:



			Sadly, riding school horses and BHS exams will never teach you how to deal with owning a "real" horse...
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more! That said, they will teach you a LOT of good things! I learnt so much when I worked at a BHS yard. 
However, in lectures, I was often left thinking "I know THAT wouldn't work with Ned!" or similar things. 
I also agree with those who are saying ride as many horses as possible - but...I don't find riding the hard bit of horse ownership. Looking after them is MUCH harder! 
Knowing what to feed, when to feed, what brushes to use, which rugs to put on, saddle fitters, dentists, vets, farriers, tack, bits...I could go on. I found it (and am very very much still learning, I always will be!) all very interesting and love trying to things and learning what works and what doesn't. The internet is a great tool for horse owners, but it's wise to be careful and really think about the advice you are given. 

But again, good luck! When the time comes, I think you'll have great fun!!


----------



## Arizahn (14 April 2015)

Why not consider a nicely schooled Standardbred? Lovely horses; flashy looking, nice movement, beautiful heads, but without being quite so highly strung as TBs and Warmbloods. Tough enough to live out 24/7 over winter too - mine grew a coat like a woolly mammoth last year. Very kind animals, and tend to be rather people centred too. I wouldn't actually suggest a Connemara cross TB, as (in my experience) Connemaras can be too clever for their own good and will push boundaries just to see what happens. Add in TB and you get something that is overly intelligent, extremely fast, and very probably sharp.  Not ideal for a first time owner!

Ideally whatever breed, you should look for one that already knows its job with regards to hacking, schooling and low level showing or riding club type stuff, and that you enjoy working with on the ground. And get it vetted.


----------



## Shantara (14 April 2015)

Arizahn said:



			Why not consider a nicely schooled Standardbred?
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes! Standardbreds! 
My boy is a standardbred and he is a real star these days! If he hadn't had such a terrible start in life, I think he would amazing. I recently met a lady who had rescued one and she was doing so well already! She was clever, but not trying to get the better of her rider and she was listening so well. I've also talked to several people online and they adore their Standies! 
They are fast, but fun and willing. I'm aiming to get another one day


----------



## turnbuckle (14 April 2015)

A couple of random thoughts...

First, forget about the course - go and find a GOOD local yard and offer to put in hours for free. Yes, you'll be lucky if you do more than shovel *** but you can look and learn and ask questions....will teach you loads about management.

£2000-£4000 probably won't buy you a ready made horse to do what want you want to do. So you either have to up your budget or accept that time and lessons will be the way. And finding the right teacher is key - all depends on getting someone you and the horse really click with - and exams are no guarantee of that.

On the TB point, I think you can find very easy bombproof TBs - but they are rare indeed. On the other hand, any sort of ned can have quirks...so don't be too hung up on breed.

The share route may be a good one, worth thinking about.


Finally - you NEVER stop learning - so go and have fun.


----------



## Rivendell (15 April 2015)

Arizahn said:



			Why not consider a nicely schooled Standardbred?
		
Click to expand...

Yes!!!!  I love SBs!  They have such cool natures.  They are kept in the same environments as TBs when racing yet don't get anywhere near as hot... says a lot about them.  I wasn't sure how many you had in the UK, as in NZ they are a dime a dozen.  In saying that not many make it out of the racing barn here, especially compared to TBs.  Historically SB blood was added to jumping lines to improve hock action, so yes they can jump and do everything any other horse can do.  

I'll be honest - I was also a TB/WB fan.  I saved a SB from PTS as he wasn't fast enough to race.  The minute he stepped off the truck I was in love and now am a convert.  I will be sticking to SBs in future.  I have yet to meet someone who has a bad word to say about their SBs.  Definitely don't rule them out.


----------



## Penumbra (15 April 2015)

I would agree with a few of the posters who have mentioned that "not a novice ride" in an advert can mean almost anything. Some people use it for horses that a competent novice with a few years experience of a variety of horses would cope with, but would have a beginner off, some people use it for horses who are a bit green, and some people use it because they don't want to write a full description of their horse's ridden vices in an advert. Obviously you're not looking to buy yet, but when you do, I suggest getting someone more experienced to look at ads with you- often you need to read between the lines a bit! Also, take someone more experienced with you to view, and do not get on anything you haven't seen ridden- no matter what excuse they give you.

To me, someone who is not a novice is someone who can get on a safe, sensible horse who has done a few years work, and not just ride it but work with its way of going and use exercises to attempt to improve and school it without someone telling them what to do. You don't have to be perfect, just have some level of understanding of what is going on underneath you and figure out how to correct it. I would also say you would have to have ridden a range of horses, from hot, forward going types to spooky types to backwards thinking horses and be comfortable with all of them, even if you don't like them.

For example, in your post you mention one of the horses you have ridden always tries to turn right. If I were riding that horse, I wouldn't think of constantly correcting him but looking at the reasons for this- is it due to stiffness, is he napping for the gate, is there some other reason? Then I would try and work to correct this depending on the reason. I would describe myself as a competent novice in that I can sit on most things and ride them, but when working to improve a horse, I would want the advice of an instructor. 

I think it's great to have ambitions and aims, but I would say the more you learn, the more you realise you don't know. For example you mention eventing- which is fine, but in some ways getting on the horse and having a go at an event is the easy part. In order to suceed and not end up with a lame/exhausted horse, you will need to think about fittening the horse and making sure they are up to the level of work asked of them. You can read about this in a book of course, but like many things with horses, there is no substitute for hands on experience of doing this. 

For that reason, I'm also not sure of the value of an online course. IMO, you learn to do things with horses by, well, doing them. Knowing the theory is important, but you need to practise things on an actual, RL horse too! 

Does your RS offer the BHS progressive riding tests? These involve riding, theory and stable management, and would help you get at least some of an all round idea of skills needed to look after a horse both practical and theoretical. They won't teach you everything you need to know in order to own a horse, but completing at least some will help you learn about a range of topics in a more structured way. Completing all the tests would give you the equivalent of stage one, but doing it this way helps you build up from a relative beginner into a more competent horse person.


----------



## windand rain (16 April 2015)

There will be hundreds of people snatching your hand off for your help if offered free. you can gain experience and knowledge along side their owners and can pick and chose there will be so many. Not all horse people demand money for helping out or sharing. I would say a beginner is one learning to ride in balance with a few oops moments in all paces walk trot canter and gallop with the ability to pop a pole at about 40 cm or more, A novice is the same but in good balance at all paces and jumping small jumps on a course on a well known mount beyond that they are no longer a novice if they can manage a different set of horses with different paces and ride the odd quirk as in a spook or a small nap.
Horse management wise a beiggner is one who is learning to tack up groom and care for the horse on the ground and needs help with these things. A novice is one who can competently tack up groom muck out feed and prepare the horse on the ground for riding with a sound but limited knowledge of the horses health once you are good at this level you are about ready to own your own, The care of horses and getting them ready to ride is far more important to their welfare than your ability to ride. You could be an expert rider able to do Badminton but if you cannot recognise your horse is sick or off colour you shouldn't be owning one. A nice well schooled competition horse will be very expensive but if you shop around there are great value for money horses that can do the job with a bit of care you can get there especially with a really top notch instructor to guide you. Do not go horse shopping on your own you will need a really good friend and a good judge of temperament both yours and the horses before you decide on the right one for you it is a bit like looking for a partner in life you can kiss a few frogs before you find your prince


----------



## iaej (16 April 2015)

Thank you so much for the feedback; it has been enlightening and quite interesting reading the very different views people have. I plan to speak to my instructor this weekend about regular volunteering at the RS. Hopefully this will be agreed and I will then look at a share (as well as continuing lessons) once I am competent enough with the management side of things. The online course has been great and taught me a lot more than I expected about training plans, hoof care, feed ratios, parasites and disease etc but I do agree that I would need to put this into practice with supervision in order to properly learn it and be able to manage my own horse.

SB seem to be pretty hard to come by in the UK, I have not yet seen one advertised for sale or loan. I will keep this breed in mind though when it comes to looking for my own horse. 

Thanks again


----------



## oldie48 (16 April 2015)

Sorry I haven't read all the posts but IMHO there's no such thing as a good breed or a bad breed for novice riders or in deed anyone else, just like us, horses are all individuals. my first horse was a 15 hh TB mare, she was the perfect first horse, fab in traffic, great to hack on her own and in  company, she'd gallop in open country but she had brakes and was lovely to handle and do. I've had lots of different horses over the years and all I would say is that i wouldn't go to see a horse described as "not a novice ride" as there's usually a good reason but I wouldn't be put off by the breed as I've had lazy TBs that you could put a complete beginner on and a cob that frankly was very naughty. Try to ride horses other than RS horses, they are RS horses for a reason and it can be a bit of a shock to ride something that thinks for itself. Just get as much experience as you can and be prepared to move a horse on if you "outgrow" it or it proves unsuitable and the best advice is don't overhorse yourself as once it starts to get the better of you, everything can go down hill pretty fast and I'd avoid young horses. Have lots of fun!


----------



## sasquatch (16 April 2015)

First of all, you have no idea what your riding will be like in 18 months time!
At this stage, I would not be worried about what sort of horse you could get, if you will be a 'novice' or not and would just try and get as much horse experience as possible.

I don't know how all RS's work, but it's fair to say the RS I was at had a lot of quirky and 'not a novice ride' horses as well as those that were safe as houses - I actually bought my horse from the RS and he is in no way a plod, or beginner safe at all.

If possible, try getting the odd lesson at another RS with different horses - I personally find this beneficial as a new instructor can see things on a new horse my own may not notice on a horse I am used to. It also is more experience riding a different range and more horses.

The BHS Progressive Riding is also very beneficial, if you explain to your instructor its what you're working towards, they should be able to structure your lessons so that you are up to the standard needed and help you improve outside of the course. 

Honestly, I would be trying to get as much experience at this point instead of thinking about the type of horse you want and when you're going to buy it, in 18 months you may feel you're still not ready for a horse, or that you're ready to go out competing affiliated. You also need to keep in mind it's not just riding that will determine any horse you get, but how well you can manage when it comes to looking after a horse and working on the ground.


----------



## Annagain (16 April 2015)

You sound like you have all the bases covered and your sensible enough to know you need the next 18 months to build the skills, knowledge and ability you'll need for a horse. The only bit of advice I'd give is don't get too hung up on breeds. The right horse is the right horse regardless of its parentage. A friend has a TB as a first horse. He is a dope on a rope and fab for her. My IDx cob would terrify a novice rider and probably eat a novice handler for breakfast.


----------

